# التخطيط والتصميم لمستودعات التبريد (غرف التبريد)



## م. عبد المنعم (6 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.
*(وقلِ اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنين)* 

اخوتي المهندسين الاعزاء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نقدم بعون من الله وتوفيقه ، موضوعاً عن :
التخطيط والتصميم لمستودعات التبريد (غرف التبريد)
​مقدمة 
تزداد اهمية حفظ المواد الغذائية مع ازدياد عدد سكان المدن وازدياد احتياجاتهم إلى كميات كبيرة من الأغذية التى تنتج فى مناطق بعيدة . وتحتاج بعض المنتجات مثل الخضار والفواكه الموسمية إلى تخزين وحفظ جيدين حتى تبقى طوال العام . والوسيلة الوحيدة التى نستطيع بها حفظ الاغذية بحالتها الأصلية هي التبريد في مستودعات التبريد نظراً للدور الذي تلعبه مستودعات التبريد في الأمن الغذائي . 


لكن قبل التخطيط والتصميم لمستودعات التبريد يجب معرفة التالي: 

*مواصفات المشروع:* وهي: ​
نوعية المواد الغذائية المبردة او المجمدة 
معدلات التبريد والتجميد 
انواع مستودعات التبريد 
مكان تنفيذ مستودعات التبريد 
مصادر الطاقة المتاحة 
التوسعات المستقبلية
اما *أهداف مستودعات التبريد:* فهي: ​
الحفاظ على درجة الحرارة المطلوبة داخل مستودعات التبريد مهما تغيرت درجة حرارة الهواء الخارجي . 
المحافظة على الرطوبة النسبية وسرعة الهواء داخل مستودعات التبريد . 
تحقيق معدلات التبريد والتجميد المطلوبة . 
خفض معدلات تسرب الحرارة وبخارالماء إلى مستودعات التبريد .
تتكون محطات التبريد من غرف تبريد وتجميد واماكن مساعدة مثل : 
غرفة الآلات ، غرفة توليد الكهرباء ، دورة المياه ، رصيف الشحن والسحب ، مكتب المدير ، مكتب العمال . ​
وقبل دراسة مشروع محطة التبريد يجب تحديد ترتيب العمليات التكنولوجية لكى لايحدث تقاطع للعمليات او اخلال بالشروط التكنولوجية لعمليات التبريد.​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (6 مايو 2006)

*(2)*

الأبعاد الأساسية لمستودعات التبريد

ان تحديد ابعاد مستودعات التبريد , يتوقف على كيفية تخزين المواد الغذائية على ارضية مستودعات التبريد .
ويمكن حساب الحجم الذي تشغله المواد الغذائية من العلاقة: 






​ 
والعلاقة بين معدل التحميل السطحي ومعدل التحميل الحجمي هي : 





​ 
يعطي الجدول التالي معدلات التحميل الحجمي لبعض المواد الغذائية في مستودعات التبريد : 





​ 
فى مجال مستودعات التبريد يفضل استخدام المشاريع النموذجية التى لها سعات تخزين ثابتة وهي :
100 ، 500 ، 2000 ، 4000 ، 6000 ، 10000 طن مواد غذائية .


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (6 مايو 2006)

*(3)*

توجد طريقتان لتعيين ابعاد مستودعات التبريد . وهما : ​
 
*الطريقة الاولى:*
 





​

وبصورة عامة ، ترص الطبليات والصناديق على ابعاد لاتقل عن 20 Cm عن الجدران و 60 Cm عن السقف و 10 Cm عن ارضية الغرفة المبردة . ويستخدم عرض الممرات بحيث يتراوح بين 1.2 - 2.2 m في حال استخدام الروافع الشوكية . تتوقف قيمة عامل استخدام ارضية المستودعات على مساحة الغرفة كما هو موضح في الجدول التالي : 





​ 
ملاحظة:

من التحليل السابق يتضح ان :
1. ارتفاع مستودع التبريد يكون اكبر من ارتفاع المواد الغذائية .
2. وكذلك مساحة ارضية الغرفة تكون اكبر من المساحة التي تشغلها المواد الغذائية .​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (6 مايو 2006)

*(4)*

*الطريقة الثانية:*






​ 
*ملاحظة:*
في حالة وجود غرفة تبريد أو تجميد ابعادها الانشائية ( L x W x H ) .. ومطلوب تحديد سعتها عند شحنها بصناديق او طبليات ذات ابعاد معينة ، نقوم بما يلي : 





​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (6 مايو 2006)

*(5)*

*متطلبات التخطيط لمستودعات التبريد*
يمكن تلخيص متطلبات التخطيط لمستودعات التبريد بالنقاط الرئيسية التالية : 

*أولا : خفض الكلفة الأولية*

إن كلفة الأعمال الانشائية تشكل 50% من الكلفة الأولية . لذا يجب العمل على خفض كلفة الأعمال الانشائية عن طريق الالتزام بالمشاريع النموذجية التي لها سعات تخزين ثابتة . أي الالتزام بأبعاد قياسية معينة بالنسبة لطول وعرض الغرفة بحيث يكون بعد كل منها 6 m او مضاعفاته . وبالاضافة لهذا يجب إجراء جميع الخطوات التالية كوحدة واحدة :

تجميع اماكن الخدمات المختلفة مع غرف التبريد والتجميد في مبنى واحد بدلاً من عدة مبان منفصلة .
استخدام جدران مسبقة الصنع من الاسمنت او الواح العزل .
زيادة عامل استخدام ارضية مستودع التبريد .
وبصورة عامة يجب ان تكون المسافة المخصصة للممرات واماكن الخدمات اقل مايمكن . والشكل التالي يوضح المسقط الافقي لمسستودع تبريد حديث . ونجد فيه ان نسبة المساحة المخصصة للممر والمكاتب وغرفة الآلات صغيرة بالمقارنة مع المساحات المخصصة لغرف التبريد . 





​


----------



## عاطف الشرقاوى (6 مايو 2006)

جزاء اللة كل خير


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (6 مايو 2006)

*(6)*

*ثانياً : خفض نفقات التشغيل*

يمكن خفض نفقات التشغيل عن طريق خفض معدلات تسرب الحرارة خلال جدران وسقف مستودع التبريد، وذلك باتباع الحالات التالية : 

تصميم مستودعات التبريد على هيئة متوازي مستطيلات أبعاده الأفقية 1x2 أو 1x3 أو 1x4 بحيث يكون الجانب الاطول في جهة الشمال واماكن الخدمات في جهة الجنوب . 
حماية الجدران والاسقف من اشعة الشمس . 
عدم اتصال ممرات الغرف مباشرة بالهواء الخارجي واستخدام ستائر هوائية لخفض معدلات تغير الهواء وخاصة لغرف التجميد . 
استخدام الارصفة المقفلة .
*ثالثاً : تجميع غرف التبريد*

عند التخطيط لمستودعات التبريد يجب تجميع الغرف السالبة (غرف التجميد) والغرف الموجبة (غرف التبريد) معاً سواء كان التجميع فى الاتجاه الرأسى او الاتجاه الأفقي ، كما هو موضح فى الشكل التالي: 





​ 

وذلك لتسهيل وتنظيم نظام الأنابيب لسائل وبخارالتبريد إلى الغرف ومنها على التوالي . ولدى تجميع الغرف يجب ان نأخذ بالحسبان إبعاد الغرف السالبة عن السقف والجدران الأكثر تعرضاً لأشعة الشمس .


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (6 مايو 2006)

*(7)*

*رابعاً : تسهيل حركة المواد الغذائية*

يتطلب تنظيم وتسهيل حركة المواد الغذائية ان تكون هذه الحركة خلال أقصر الطرق الممكنة ، بحيث لايحدث تقاطع او حركة عكسية . الشكل التالي يوضح حركة المواد الغذائية ضمن مستودعات التبريد : 





​ 

إن نظام الحركة الاحادية أفضل من نظام الحركة الثنائية ، ويؤدي الى خفض الوقت اللازم لتحميل وسحب المواد الغذائية من الغرف . كما ان عامل استخدام الارضية لنظام الحركة الاحادية أصغر من نظيره لنظام الحركة الثنائية . ويفضل في المستودعات المتعددة الطوابق نقل المواد الغذائية الى الأدوار العلوية بوساطة المصاعد . 

*خامساً : نظام التبريد*

عند التخطيط لمستودعات التبريد يجب ان نأخذ بالحسبان نظام التبريد الذي يمكنه تحقيق متطلبات التبريد . والسؤال المطروح هنا : هل نستخدم آلات تبريد منفصلة تخدم كل آلة غرفة واحدة من غرف التبريد ؟؟ أم نستخدم نظاماً مركزياً مشتركاً يخدم كل أماكن التبريد معاً ، ويحتاج الى غرفة آلات وملحقاتها ؟؟ .. في الوقت الحالي يفضل استخدام آلات تبريد منفصلة لتشغيل الغرف عند نخزينها بالمواد الغذائية وبالتالي خفض استهلاك الطاقة . 

*سادساً : احتياطات الأمن*

عند التخطيط لمستودعات التبريد يجب ان نأخذ بالحسبان احتياطات الامن المختلفة ، وهي : 

الحرائق 
التخلص من الروائح الضارة 
المحافظة على الجدران والابواب من تصادم الروافع الشوكية 
المحافظة على الغرف من الانهيار نتيجة اختلاف الضغوط داخل وخارج الغرف المسبقة الصنع . 
في مستودعات التبريد المسبقة الصنع ، تصب ارضية اسمنتية مسلحة 30x30m في ارضية الجدران ، وتركب وحدة تساوي ضغط الهواء على الجدران المطلة على الممرات . تجهز ابواب جميع غرف التبريد والتجميد بوسيلة خارجية وداخلية لفتح الباب ، وسخان كهربائي حول اطار ابواب غرف التجميد لمنع تكاثف بخار الماء وتجمده على الابواب .


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (6 مايو 2006)

*(8)*

*سابعاً : تدفئة التربة اسفل غرف التجميد*

ان انتقال الحرارة من التربة (20م) الى غرف التجميد (-18م) يؤدي الى تجمد المياه في التربة اسفل غرف التجميد ، وبالتالي الى تمدد التربة في الاتجاه الرأسي وتخريب ارضية الغرف . وفي بعض الاحيان يؤدي الى انزياح الاساسات فيما لو تم تمدد التربة في الاتجاه الافقي . لذا يجب رفع ارضية الغرفة نحو 1.2m عن منسوب ارضية الشارع وتدفئة التربة اسفل غرف التجميد وخاصة في الجزء المتوسط من غرف التجميد بمعدل وسطي 5W لكل متر مربع (m2) من مساحة الارضية . 

يمكن تدفئة التربة باستخدام شبكة كهربائية أو شبكة أنابيب يجري خلالها ماء ساخن أو هواء دافئ أو مجموعة أنابيب يجري خلالها هواء حار . 
تبين الاشكال التالية مقاطع لارضية مستودعات التبريد ، تستخدم الهواء الدافئ والماء الساخن والشبكة الكهربائية : 





​ 




​ 




​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (6 مايو 2006)

*(9)*

وتمثل طبقة التدفئة في هذه الاشكال طبقة اسمنتية سمكها (Q) تدفن فيها انابيب التدفئة ، ويكون قطر الانابيب (d) والبعد بين محاورها (S) . يعطي الجدول التالي الابعاد المفضلة لطبقة التدفئة : 





​ 
ان نظام التدفئة الواسع الانتشار مع مستودعات التجميد هو النظام الذي يستخدم انابيب من الفخار موازية لعرض الغرفة ومفتوحة من الجانبين ، بحيث تسمح بجريان الهواء الحر . وفي بعض الاحيان يستخدم في اوربا نظام التدفئة الكهربائية .


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (6 مايو 2006)

*(10)*

*ثامناً : التوسعات المستقبلية*
يمكن ان تكون التوسعات المستقبلية رأسية او افقية كما موضح بالشكل التالي : 





​ 
تترك مساحة مجاورة لغرف التبريد او غرفة الآلات ، كي تسهل عملية ربط أماكن التبريد الجديدة بالأماكن القديمة بدون ايقاف تشغيل الغرف القديمة أثناء اجراء التوسعات . تكون التوسعات الرأسية عن طريق زيادة عدد الطوابق ، وهذا يستدعي عمل اساسات اسمنتية مسلحة قوية تتحمل التوسعات المستقبلية . يصاحب التوسعات الرأسية انفاق الاموال على انشاء الاساسات وتركيب مصاعد ذات سعات كبيرة لاتعود بعائد الا بعد اقامة التوسعات .

*الخلاصة:*

نستنتج من هذه الدراسة ان متطلبات التخطيط لمستودعات التبريد التي هي : خفض الكلفة الأولية ، وخفض نفقات التشغيل ، وتجميع غرف التبريد ، وتسهيل حركة المواد الغذائية ، ونظام التبريد ، واحتياطات الأمن ، وتدفئة التربة اسفل غرف التجميد ، والتوسعات المستقبلية ، لايمكن تحقيقها كلياً في آنٍ واحد . لذا فهذا التخطيط يعد اهم واصعب فرع في مجال التبريد لانه يتم دون قوانين ثابتة ويتوقف على الخبرة لتحقيق معظم المتطلبات في الوقت نفسه . 

والله من وراء القصد
ولا تنسونا من دعاءكم الصالح​


----------



## NAK (7 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الأخ عبدالمنعم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

فتح الله عليك و رحم الله والديك و جزاك عنا خير الجزء

و الله ولي التوفيق و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (7 مايو 2006)

[frame="7 70"]أخى م. عبد المنعم 

مجهود اكثر من رائع ..بارك الله فيك والى الامام .
مع تحياتى .[/frame]


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (7 مايو 2006)

اخوتي الكرام ..
اشكركم على المرور ، وجزاكم الله كل خير ..
وانا يااستاذنا شرى عند حسن ظن الجميع ان شاء الله ..
والى موضوع قادم قريباً بإذنه تعالى .. استودعكم الله


----------



## السيد صابر (7 مايو 2006)

*ممتاز*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
في رعايه الله


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (8 مايو 2006)

شكراً اخي السيد صابر على المرور وبارك الله فيكم ..


----------



## abuyaser (8 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (8 مايو 2006)

شكراً اخي abuyaser على المرور وبارك الله فيكم ..


----------



## تقوى الله (8 مايو 2006)

*ما شاء الله*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي الكريم واستاذي الفاضل م.عبد المنعم ، ما شاء الله ، العمل المميز ينبع دائما" من الانسان المميز ، بارك الله فيك علي هذا الجهد الرائع والمميز ، جعله الله تعالي في ميزان حسناتك .
وتقبل خالص تحياتي ،،، ​


----------



## salim4 (8 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
في رعايه الله


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (9 مايو 2006)

اخوتي واخواتي الكرام ..
اشكركم على مروركم ، واسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يوفقكم الى مايحبه ويرضاه ، وان يبارك لكم في وقتكم ، وان يزيدكم علماً نافعاً ، وأن يمدّكم بالصحة والعافية .. ويسهل عليكم كل عسير ..اللهم آمّين.


----------



## عبدالله أبو محمد (19 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي السيد المهندس عبد المنعم المحترم 
بارك الله بك وأجزلك كل الخير , والحقيقة أريد أن ألفت لحضرتكم بأنني وجدت أن الحجم التخزيني للفواكه كبير بعض الشيئ , وأنني أعمل في دراسة غرف التبريد وعندي برامج حسابية قيمة جدا" وكلها تشير الى أن كل( متر مكعب يستوعب ما مقداره 250 - 300 كغ ) وأنا أتكلم عن مادة التفاح 
فهل هذا الشيئ صحيح . أم غير ذلك ولك الشكر الجزيل


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (19 مايو 2006)

عبدالله أبو محمد قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أخي السيد المهندس عبد المنعم المحترم
> بارك الله بك وأجزلك كل الخير , والحقيقة أريد أن ألفت لحضرتكم بأنني وجدت أن الحجم التخزيني للفواكه كبير بعض الشيئ , وأنني أعمل في دراسة غرف التبريد وعندي برامج حسابية قيمة جدا" وكلها تشير الى أن كل( متر مكعب يستوعب ما مقداره 250 - 300 كغ ) وأنا أتكلم عن مادة التفاح
> فهل هذا الشيئ صحيح . أم غير ذلك ولك الشكر الجزيل


 
اخي الكريم عبدالله أبو محمد 
اولاً اشكرك على المرور وجزاك الله كل خير ..
ثانياً : اخي الكريم انت تعلم ان برامج التصميم لها قاعدة بيانات تبنى على اساس الجداول من مراجع موثوقة ومشهورة ، وعادة تذكر في الكتيّب المرفق مع البرنامج .. وبالتالي هي تختلف حسب المصدر المعتمد .. والجدول اعلاه مأخوذ من : 
مرجع ASHRAE المجلد Refrigeration Systems & Application 
والقوانين اعلاه والجداول اعلاه معتمدة ومطبقة قي مشاريعنا العملية ... ولك جزيل الشكر ..


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (19 مايو 2006)

*ماشاء الله*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ماشاء الله تبارك الله, موضوع أكثر من ممتاز أخي العزيز م.عبد المنعم
لساني يعجز عن الشكر والله إنك حقاً تستحق لقب عضو متميز :76: :20: 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
مع خالص تحياتي :7:​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (19 مايو 2006)

أخي المشرف م. أحمد عفيفي .. طيّب الله ثراك 
أشكرك جزيلاً على مرورك الطيب ، الذي يشعرنا بالغبطة والسعادة ، والتميز يأتي من أصحابه أمثالكم ..
أدعو الله ان يوفقكم في امتحاناتكم ، وييسر لكم عسير ، وان يجعلكم علماً مميزاً لما تحبونه وتسعون اليه .. وفقكم الله


----------



## salemr12 (22 مايو 2006)

ارجو من المهندس عبد المنعم ان يعلمنا كيف نستزيد من هذا الموضوع وشكرا لك علي مجهودك الرائع في طرح الموضوع وتبسيطه بهذا الشكل وبهذه الطريقه


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (22 مايو 2006)

أخي الكريم salemr12 أهلاًَ بك ، وشكراً على مرورك ..
بالنسبة للاستزادة عن موضوع  مستودعات التبريد .. 
بإذن الله سيتم تقديم موضوع عملي جداً عن مستودعات التبريد في المستقبل القريب جداً بعون من الله وتوفيقه ..
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## azeuz (23 مايو 2006)

[GRADE="00008B 0000FF 008000 4B0082"]السلام عليكم انا اسماعيل من الجزائر طالب <سنة2ج هندسة تكييف تخصص تبريد نشكوهنافي ا لبلد من ندرةالكتب والمراجع نظرا لحداثة التخصص عندنا فارجومن من يملك اي كتب اومراجع خاصة العربيةمنها أوالفرنسية ان يراسلني kermazli Ismail harbil ELMDEA ALGIRIAN 26130 
BARAKAEL LAHO FIKOM


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (23 مايو 2006)

اخي الكريم azeuz ..
اهلاً بك .. 
ماعلاقة طلبك بموضوعنا هذا ..:81: 
هل شاهدت الموضوع المثبت : :10: 
كل ما تحتاجه من كتب التبريد والتكييف!
قم بزيارته ، فانه يعطيك الجواب​


----------



## ابوالعزايم (23 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
كلام المهندس عبد المنعم صحيح فى معدلات التحميل السطحى للمنتجات على المتر2
لانها موجودة فى كتاب استاذى الدكتور / رمضان محمود 
الكتاب هو مخازن التبريد


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (23 مايو 2006)

أخي الكريم ابوالعزايم ..
شكراً على مرورك ، وبارك الله فيك ..


----------



## suha (24 مايو 2006)

اللة يرضى عليك ويعطيك الصحة


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (24 مايو 2006)

شكراً على المرور suha وبارك الله فيكم ورضي عنكم أجمعين..


----------



## حبكي سيدتي (24 مايو 2006)

مشكور على الطلة الحلوووووووووووووووووووة مرة دي


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (24 مايو 2006)

شكراً على المرور حبكي سيدتي وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## عمر الطويل (24 مايو 2006)

*شكر وتقدير*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
اشكرك يا اخي الكريم على هذه المعلومات القيمة
ووفقك الله لما فيه المزيد من العلم والتطور​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (24 مايو 2006)

اشكرك أخي عمر على المرور .. بارك الله فيك .. وعقبال التخرج ان شاء الله


----------



## التمام (26 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله كل خير لقاء الجهود التي تقومون بها في سبيل ايصال المعرفة والفائدة للجميع


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (26 مايو 2006)

اشكرك أخي التمام على المرور .. بارك الله فيك


----------



## تامر يورك (2 يونيو 2006)

مجهود اكتر من ممتاز
بارك الله فيك


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (3 يونيو 2006)

اشكرك أخي تامر يورك على المرور .. بارك الله فيك


----------



## ايمن عبدو (3 يونيو 2006)

رحم الله والديك


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (3 يونيو 2006)

مشكور اخي الكريم ايمن عبدو على مروركم .. بارك الله فيكم


----------



## abo mahmoud (3 يونيو 2006)

[FRAME="4 80"] 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جزاك الله خيرا 
و أمدك من علمه بالمزيد ...
و إذا كان لديك معلومات عن الضواغط و كيفية وصل دارة التبريد امدني بها 
khm_kh************* 
[/FRAME]


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (3 يونيو 2006)

مشكور اخي الكريم abo mahmoud على مروركم .. بارك الله فيكم 
بالنسبة لسؤالك ، يمكنك تصفح صفحات الملتقى المحملة بالعديد من المواضيع ، وتجد الاجابة


----------



## air_con (4 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع وبارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك شكرا لك اخي في الله م.عبد المنعم ....


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (4 يونيو 2006)

شكراً اخي الكريم air_con.. على مرورك ..
وارجوا الله الامن والامان والنصر على الاعداء لنا ولكم ولامة الحبيب عليه السلام
وفقكم الله


----------



## kazali016 (7 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (10 يونيو 2006)

شكراً لك أخي الكريم kazali016..
بارك الله فيك


----------



## asd06 (11 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (11 يونيو 2006)

شكراً لك أخي الكريم asd06.. على مرورك القيم ..


----------



## sam6 (12 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ مهندس عبد المنعم جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات الجميلة وجعله الله فى ميزان حساناتك
كما ارجو منك المزيد فى هذا الموضوع 
اخوك م. هيثم


----------



## احمد كاظم عبدالله (13 يونيو 2006)

[frame="11 70"]اني المهندس الميكانيك احمد كاظم عبدالله \ العراق[/frame]
مجهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## م/عادل عبدالمجيد (13 يونيو 2006)

أخى م. عبد المنعم 

مجهود رائع ..بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا.
تحياتى


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (13 يونيو 2006)

الأخوة الكرام .. 
م. هيثم ، م/عادل عبدالمجيد ، احمد كاظم عبدالله .. 
أشكركم على مروركم الطيب .. بارك الله فيكم ، وأكثر من أمثالكم ..
ان شاء الله ، سيتم تقديم موضوع في حساب الأحمال لمستودع التبريد في أقرب وقت لحين الانتهاء من تحضيره ، بعون من الله وتوفيقه ..
وفقكم الله ..


----------



## البطريق (13 يونيو 2006)

اخى عبد المنعم اشكرك على المجهود وكمل جميلك نريد برنامج للحساب فى غرف التبريد ويستحسن ان يكون موبسط


----------



## الشقاوي2007 (13 يونيو 2006)

مجهود يشكر علية واسال الله ان يبلغك مرادك وان ييسر امرك


----------



## upmoon (14 يونيو 2006)

*upmoon*

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي العزيز


----------



## التمام (14 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكراً على هذعه المعلومات القيمة وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير وندعوا لكم بالتوفيق والتقدم الى الامام دائماً


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (14 يونيو 2006)

الأخوة الكرام .. 
التمام, upmoon , الشقاوي2007 , البطريق ..
أشكركم على مروركم الطيب .. بارك الله فيكم ، وفقكم الله


----------



## hatemaliy (27 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخى الفاضل على المجهود الرائع فلك جزيل الشكر والتقدير 
وزادكم الله من علمه


----------



## xmen425 (27 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم عبد المنعم .....
انا عم اعمل دراسة عن غرفة تبريد لحوم مساحتها 120 متر مربع وارتفاعها 3 امتار 
انا سرت خالص كل حسابتها الحرارية وكل شي بس ما عم اجد نوع الماكينة التي سوف اضعه
من بعد اذنك اذا فيك تساعدني وتعطيني مواصفات الماكينة يعني كل شي عن هيدي الماكينة وانا سوف اكون للك من الشاكرين 
سلام الله عليكم


----------



## xmen425 (27 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم د. عبد المنعم .....
انا عم اعمل دراسة عن غرفة تبريد لحوم مساحتها 120 متر مربع وارتفاعها 3 امتار 
انا سرت خالص كل حسابتها الحرارية وكل شي بس ما عم اجد نوع الماكينة التي سوف اضعه
من بعد اذنك اذا فيك تساعدني وتعطيني مواصفات الماكينة يعني كل شي عن هيدي الماكينة وانا سوف اكون للك من الشاكرين 
سلام الله عليكم


----------



## Mmervat (4 يوليو 2006)

اشكرك اخى الكريم كنت حقا فى حاجة الى هذه المعلومات وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد المهداوي (19 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
الاخ الكريم المهندس عبد المنعم تحية طيبة:
نشكر هذا المجهود الرائع:
و اطلب منك ان تزودنا بكتاب يخص هذا الموضوع
cold room
ولك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (19 يوليو 2006)

مشكورين الاحوة الكرام على المرور .. بارك الله فيكم 


> السلام عليكم
> الاخ الكريم المهندس عبد المنعم تحية طيبة:
> نشكر هذا المجهود الرائع:
> و اطلب منك ان تزودنا بكتاب يخص هذا الموضوع
> ...


يمكنك الذهاب الى مكتبة القسم لتجد ضالتك المنشودة فتجد العديد من الكتب تتناول الموضوع ، ولا سيما : Refrigeration and Air Conditioning
مع الشكر


----------



## م\إيهاب فؤاد (23 يوليو 2006)

يارب يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابا الحارث (31 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
فتح الله عليك و رحم الله والديك و جزاك الله خير


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (31 يوليو 2006)

مشكورين الاخوة الكرام على المرور ، بارك الله فيكم ..


----------



## أبو الأمير (1 أغسطس 2006)

مجهود رائع


----------



## nasir4791 (2 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا الاخ عبد المنعم


----------



## ابن البلد (2 أغسطس 2006)

الحمد لله , عمل محترفين بارك الله في جهدك وجعل أعمالك خالصة لوجهه الكريم , لم أدرس الموضوع حرفيا وسأفعل ان شاء الله .


----------



## حسن هادي المالكي (6 أغسطس 2006)

موضوع جداً رائع اشكرك جداً ولدي سؤال اذا امكن سألني احد الاصدقاء عن كيفية التهوية لهذه الغرف


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (6 أغسطس 2006)

مشكورين الاخوة الكرام على المرور ..
تتم التهوية عن طريق التسرب عبرشقوق الابواب وفتح واغلاق الابواب ، والتي يجب ان تأخذ حمولتها الحرارية عند دراسة الاحمال ..


----------



## sultan3311 (20 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ م.عبد المنعم
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاه
اود ان اعرف كيف طريقة حساب وصول الدرجة المطلوبة داخل الغرفه سواء كانت تبريد اوتجميد من الوحدات اي من الحجم الطن للوحده الخارجية والداخلية ومن مقاس ابعاد الغرفه من الداخل 
ارجو من حضرتكم افادتي
اخوك م . سلطان


----------



## مهندس مالك (28 أغسطس 2006)

مجهود متميز بارك الله فيك


----------



## المحتسب لله (4 سبتمبر 2006)

[frame="13 70"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي العزيز المهندس / عبدالمنعم
الف الف الف شكر على معلوماتك القيمة ورينا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك
سلااااااااااام[/frame]


----------



## جند الله (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*بصراحة ما فيش أجمل من كدة*

جزااك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك ونفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين ولكن أرجو منك أخى الكريم زيارةهذا الرابط للاهمية .
[***]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=28592[/***]


----------



## جند الله (1 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما وفتح عليك وجعل الله ذلك فى ميزان حسانتك يوم القيامة وأعلم أن الله فى عون العبد مادام العبد فى عون أخية ولا خير فى كاتم العلم .


----------



## الاوائل (9 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك
موضوع بجد قيم
و يختصر كثير من الوقت


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (10 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرن شباب
وشكرنا الجميع المبدعين


----------



## فراسكو (4 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي عبد المنعم وبارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمة التي أفدتنا بها


----------



## فراسكو (4 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي الكريم عبدالله أبو محمد 
هل لك أن تطلعنا على بعض البرامج الحسابية لغرف التبريد 
وخاصة بمايتعلق بتبريد التفاح ولك جزيل الشكر....


----------



## عاطف جمال (4 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور اخى م /عبد المنعم وربنا يوفقك


----------



## الصقرالمصري (4 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا الجهد الطيب
اخوك الصقر المصري


----------



## ورده محمد (6 ديسمبر 2006)

الاستاذ منعم
وفقك الله لما تحب وترضى


----------



## حازم نجم (10 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا
على المشاركات القيمة


----------



## الصانع (10 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ما شاء الله مجهود جداً رائع وبارك الله فيك و وفقك لما فيه خير للناس أجمعين


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (20 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع جميل جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس متفائل (26 يناير 2007)

شكرا مهندس عبدالمنعم وبانتظار كيفية حساب الاحمال بغرف التبريد والبعد المسموح به بين الكمبرسور والمبخر


----------



## زياد تبريد (1 فبراير 2007)

هذا الكلام ابداع حقيقى ولك الشكر والتقدير


----------



## علاء عباس (1 فبراير 2007)

*شكر واستفسار*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والله لو جمعنا كل كلمات الشكر والتقدير ووضعنها امامك استاذه منعم لكانت قليله امام هذا المجهود القيم جزاء الله خير الجزاء . واذا كان في الامكان ان تتكرم علينا من جود فضلك وتخبرنا كيفية حساب احمال التبريد وحجم دورة التبريد للغرفه او المخازن الجمده والمبرده


----------



## Badran Mohammed (2 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله في جهودك وجزاك الله الف الف الف خير


----------



## يتيم المشاعر (4 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## زياد تبريد (10 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خير جزاءومشكور على هذا الانجاز الرائع


----------



## محمدالامام2001 (11 فبراير 2007)

والله يا بشمهندس عبد المنعم . لاعرف ماذا اقول لك ولكن جزاك الله خير عن هذه المعلومات القيمه وانا احب التبريد ومجال المخازن او غرف التبريد والتجميد لذلك ارجو منك ان تزودني ببالجداول السابق ان ذكرتها ولكن كامله وايضا من كرمك ان تزودني بالمعادلات التي يمكن بها حساب الاحمال الحراريه للغرفولو كان هناك برنامج يمكنه حساب هذه الاحمال فاكون مشكور لك الف شكر.
اخوك / محمد الامام


----------



## احمد عبدالقادر بدر (12 فبراير 2007)

*good wrok to forward*


----------



## فؤاد سعيد علي (13 فبراير 2007)

اخي المهندس عبدالمنعم الموضوع جيد وقيم وسبق عرضة قبل ولكن نريد كيف يتم ربط الكمبريسور مع بقية الوحدات التي تعمل مع الضاغط وكيف يتم حساب حجم الضاغط والمكثف بالنسبة لحجم المستودع مع جزيل شكري وتقديري لمجهوداتكم المبذولة


----------



## الفنى المصرى (13 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وأثابك عنا و عن كل المستفيدين من هذا الموضوع خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد صبحى الجندى (20 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لمجهودكم الرائع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس رائد الحربي (21 فبراير 2007)

شكرا" بارك اللة فيك


----------



## ستار سلمان (25 فبراير 2007)

*الاستاذ عبد المنعم*

السلام عليكم
لدي مخزن تبريد ذو مبخرات نوع تمدد مباشر بعدد اثنان وكل منها ذو 25 طن تبريد
وان المخزن يبعد عن غرفة الضواغط بحدود 40 متر
كيف يتسنى لي حساب قطر انبوب السائل والراجع؟ان الغاز مستخدم فريون 22
حيث ان الموجود هو واحد انج للدفع (خط السائل)واني من خلال مشاهداتي لمخازن اخرى اتوقع ضعف القطر المستخدم ولكن ليس عن طريقة علمية
هل لديك اية طريقة لحساب هذه الاقطار مع جزيل الشكر مقدما استاذي علما اني على عجلة من هذا السوال مع التقدير


----------



## الصقر الجرىء (26 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخى الكريم على هذا المجهود الرائع 
ولا استطيع ان اقول غير جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## ستار سلمان (26 فبراير 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

السلام عليكم
لدي مخزن تبريد ذو مبخرات نوع تمدد مباشر بعدد اثنان وكل منها ذو 25 طن تبريد
وان المخزن يبعد عن غرفة الضواغط بحدود 40 متر
كيف يتسنى لي حساب قطر انبوب السائل والراجع؟ان الغاز مستخدم فريون 22
حيث ان الموجود هو واحد انج للدفع (خط السائل)واني من خلال مشاهداتي لمخازن اخرى اتوقع ضعف القطر المستخدم ولكن ليس عن طريقة علمية
هل لديك اية طريقة لحساب هذه الاقطار مع جزيل الشكر مقدما استاذي علما اني على عجلة من هذا السوال مع التقدير


----------



## ستار سلمان (2 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم
اذا لم يتوفر اجابة الرجاء ذكر ذللك لكي نلجا الى طريقة اخرى لمعرفة احتياجنا مع الشكر


----------



## رضوانالبشبيشي (2 مارس 2007)

*Alex.egypt.*

الأخ/عبد المنعم .
جزا ك الله خيرا وبرجاء أستكمال التصميم . 
وشكرا
م/ ضوان.:14:


----------



## ستار سلمان (5 مارس 2007)

*تصميم*

لدي غرفة ذو حجم 36 متر مكعب وهي معزولة جيدا
اريده ان اجعلها مخزن تجميد للحوم اي بدرجة 25 مئوية تحت الصفر
كيف يتم احتساب الحمل وماهو حجم الجهاز المطلوب
شكرا


----------



## mazen2010 (9 مارس 2007)

اخي م عبد المنعم
فتح الله عليك و رحم الله والديك و جزاك عنا خير الجزء.
هل من طريقة حساب الأحمال سهلة مثلا اذا كان تبريد او تجميد
وشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## mazen2010 (9 مارس 2007)

اخي م عبد المنعم
فتح الله عليك و رحم الله والديك و جزاك عنا خير الجزء.
هل من طريقة حساب الأحمال سهلة مثلا اذا كان تبريد او تجميد
وشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## mazen2010 (9 مارس 2007)

اخي م عبد المنعم
نحن في انتطار المزيد و جزاك عنا خير الجزء.


----------



## مجدى شاكر (12 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير لكن نود برنامجا لحساب الأحمال وتحديد سعة الوحدة المطلوبة


----------



## benlotfi (18 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل خير
ونفعنا الله جميعا بما قدمته لنا من فائده عظيمه


----------



## وليد الدويك (19 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا ووفقك الله


----------



## المتكامل (19 مارس 2007)

شكرا على جهودك المبذولة ولكن حبذى لو ارفقة شرحك بطريق حساب استطاعة اجهزة التبريد والوسيط المستخدم و كيفية اختيار المبخراة وحساب اقطار الانابيب وكيفية اختيار مكان المبخرة وطريقة حساب استطاعة الظاغط ونوعيات العزل وطريقة العزل وتفيذ دارات التحكم المهربائية و الحرارية ولكى مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## omar1 (21 مارس 2007)

السلا م عليكم ورحمة الله و بركته 
اخي في الله 
اريد صنع غرفة تبريد متنقلة (( شاحنة تبريد الا يسكريم ))
طولها 2 متر وعرضها 1.5 متر 
السؤال .. اريد المقا يس ... نوع المحرك الضاغط والمكثف ...نوع المبخروالمروحة ...
ونوع الترمستات ... بالصور ان كانة في ذا لك تيسير 
اخوك في الله omar1 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## المتكامل (22 مارس 2007)

اخي الكريم هذا الطلب يحتاج الى دراسة جيدة جدا لان وسيط التبريد هنا مختلف و الية التبريد مختلفة وارجو ان تفيدني بنوع السيارة لاعرف اذا كنت سوف اوصل الكمبرسور على المحرك ام اجعل له محرك منفصل لذلك قد اتاخر عليك قليلا لانني مشغول ايظا


----------



## omar1 (24 مارس 2007)

السلا م عليكم ورحمة الله و بركته 
اخي في الله __ المتكامل __ التبريد والتكيف عندنا في الجزائر ضعيف جدا جدا جدا 
لا يوجد اي حرفي يعطي لك معلوما ت عن اي شيء وانا بصفتي حرفي في التبريد والتكيف 
اصارحك اخي باني اعطي المعلومات لاي حرفي وهذا لاني تعلمت الحرفة سنة 1992 في 
التكوين المهني مدة 3 سنوات ولي تجربة في ليبيا الشقيقة ولكني احب التبريد واحب العلم


----------



## omar1 (24 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخوك omar1..... الشا حنة من نوع HARDI صنع يباني الطول 2متر والعرض 
1.5 متر اريد ان اجعله غرفة تبريد متنقلة وتشتغل بالتيار الكهربائي 220V وذلك 
عن طريق المحول المشكلة نوع المرك الازم لتبريد الغرفة تحت الصفر اي -20
الله ولي التوفيق اخوك omar1


----------



## omar1 (24 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخوك omar1

نوع الفريون المستعمل هو R22 
التبريد بالمراوح


----------



## omar1 (25 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخوك omar1
الشاحنة التي اردت صنعها هي بصراحة من اختراعي وكل المعلومات اخذتها من الاخوة 
الكرام لذالك ارجو مساعدتي في انجاح هذا العمل ..
الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## omar1 (25 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخوك omar1 اريد معرفة بعض المحاليل الملحية
الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## omar1 (28 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخوك omar1
نوع الغا ز هو R22 .. والمحرك 2 حصان . . والمكثف 3 ارباع .. والمبخر يتكون من 
لفة نحاس طولها 60 متر وقطرها هو 3 اثمان .. وصما م التمدد الا تماتكي وله ابرة 
رقمها 4 .. وفلتر 3 ارباع ولهم نفس الغاز اي R22 والشاحنة طولها 2 متر وعرضها
1.5 متر .. ومصدر تشغيلها هو الكهرباء المنزلي اي 220V
السؤال ... ما رقم الابرة التي تجعل من الممكن التبريد الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## boora (31 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

فتح الله عليك و رحم الله والديك و جزاك عنا خير الجزء

و الله ولي التوفيق و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته:63:


----------



## omar1 (31 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخوك omar1
نوع الغا ز هو R22 .. والمحرك 2 حصان . . والمكثف 3 ارباع .. والمبخر يتكون من 
لفة نحاس طولها 60 متر وقطرها هو 3 اثمان .. وصما م التمدد الا تماتكي وله ابرة 
رقمها 4 .. وفلتر 3 ارباع ولهم نفس الغاز اي R22 والشاحنة طولها 2 متر وعرضها
1.5 متر .. ومصدر تشغيلها هو الكهرباء المنزلي اي 220V
السؤال ... ما رقم الابرة التي تجعل من الممكن التبريد الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## omar1 (31 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخوك omar1
نوع الغا ز هو R22 .. والمحرك 2 حصان . . والمكثف 3 ارباع .. والمبخر يتكون من 
لفة نحاس طولها 60 متر وقطرها هو 3 اثمان .. وصما م التمدد الا تماتكي وله ابرة 
رقمها 4 .. وفلتر 3 ارباع ولهم نفس الغاز اي R22 والشاحنة طولها 2 متر وعرضها
1.5 متر .. ومصدر تشغيلها هو الكهرباء المنزلي اي 220V
السؤال ... ما رقم الابرة التي تجعل من الممكن التبريد الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## omar1 (31 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخوك omar1..... الشا حنة من نوع HARDI صنع يباني الطول 2متر والعرض 
1.5 متر اريد ان اجعله غرفة تبريد متنقلة وتشتغل بالتيار الكهربائي 220V وذلك 
عن طريق المحول المشكلة نوع المرك الازم لتبريد الغرفة تحت الصفر اي -20
الله ولي التوفيق اخوك omar1


----------



## omar1 (2 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخوك omar1
نوع الغا ز هو R22 .. والمحرك 2 حصان . . والمكثف 3 ارباع .. والمبخر يتكون من 
لفة نحاس طولها 60 متر وقطرها هو 3 اثمان .. وصما م التمدد الا تماتكي وله ابرة 
رقمها 4 .. وفلتر 3 ارباع ولهم نفس الغاز اي R22 والشاحنة طولها 2 متر وعرضها
1.5 متر .. ومصدر تشغيلها هو الكهرباء المنزلي اي 220V
السؤال ... ما رقم الابرة التي تجعل من الممكن التبريد الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## هيام سعيد (4 أبريل 2007)

اشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيمة و ارجوا ان يكون الموضوع القادم عن انواع وحدات التبريد المستخدمة في غرف التبريد و ايهما تفضل المغلق ام نصف مغلق ام مفتوح و و ما هو وسيط التبريد المستخدم هل تفضل الازوت كعنصر تبيريد و الهم كيف تحرص على وصول التبريد بالتساوي لكل عنصر خاضع للتبريد الخبرة للتبريد هشام جربوع


----------



## ربيع حسن غبن (5 أبريل 2007)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## عمرو ماهر (5 أبريل 2007)

احسنت اخى جزاك الله خير عنا


----------



## omar1 (6 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخوك omar1 
هيام سعيد ..... الغرفة التي اريدها هي بي المحرك المغلق و غاز 22 و المبخر بالمراوح وصمام التمدد الترمستاتي لاجل تبريد تحت درجت -20 تحت الصفر
الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## omar1 (6 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخوك omar1 
هيام سعيد ..... الغرفة التي اريدها هي بي المحرك المغلق و غاز 22 و المبخر بالمراوح وصمام التمدد الترمستاتي لاجل تبريد تحت درجت -20 تحت الصفر
الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## omar1 (6 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخوك omar1
نوع الغا ز هو R22 .. والمحرك 2 حصان . . والمكثف 3 ارباع .. والمبخر يتكون من 
لفة نحاس طولها 60 متر وقطرها هو 3 اثمان .. وصما م التمدد الا تماتكي وله ابرة 
رقمها 4 .. وفلتر 3 ارباع ولهم نفس الغاز اي R22 والشاحنة طولها 2 متر وعرضها
1.5 متر .. ومصدر تشغيلها هو الكهرباء المنزلي اي 220V
السؤال ... ما رقم الابرة التي تجعل من الممكن التبريد الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## omar1 (6 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخوك لاعرف ماذا اقول لك ولكن جزاك الله خير عن هذه المعلومات القيمه وانا احب التبريد ومجال المخازن او غرف التبريد والتجميد لذلك ارجو منك ان تزودني ببالجداول السابق ان ذكرتها ولكن كامله وايضا من كرمك ان تزودني بالمعادلات التي يمكن بها حساب الاحمال الحراريه للغرفولو كان هناك برنامج يمكنه حساب هذه الاحمال فاكون مشكور لك الف شكر
الله ولي التوفق


----------



## كمال دياب (15 أبريل 2007)

ارجوكم اريد مو ضوع عن انواع مخازن التبريد وكيفية التصمبم والصبانة


----------



## omar1 (17 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخوك omar1
نوع الغا ز هو R22 .. والمحرك 2 حصان . . والمكثف 3 ارباع .. والمبخر يتكون من 
لفة نحاس طولها 60 متر وقطرها هو 3 اثمان .. وصما م التمدد الا تماتكي وله ابرة 
رقمها 4 .. وفلتر 3 ارباع ولهم نفس الغاز اي R22 والشاحنة طولها 2 متر وعرضها
1.5 متر .. ومصدر تشغيلها هو الكهرباء المنزلي اي 220V
السؤال ... ما رقم الابرة التي تجعل من الممكن التبريد الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## naseer z. zahroon (25 أبريل 2007)

اني اشكرك على المعلومات القيمه التي نورتن بها عن طرق هذا البرناهج, المشكله التي اعاني منها هي كيفية تفعيل حسابي معكم وخصوصا أني اسكن العراق بصره حيث لا توجد وسيله يمكن من خلالها اان اشترك معكم في هذا الملتقى الجميل أعينونا اعانكم الله.


----------



## ductlator (27 أبريل 2007)

والله استاذ جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (30 أبريل 2007)

جزاك اللة خيرا


لو امكن رسم تخطيطى لغرفة الماكينات


----------



## مروة عبدالفتاح (7 مايو 2007)

مجهود اكثر من رائع ..بارك الله فيك والى الامام


----------



## اخ اسماعيل (10 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كراسو (10 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور اخي على هذا الجهد الرائع و اذا ممكن ترسل لي مخطط لمنظومة التبريد لغرفة مجمدة يكون وسيط التبريد غاز الامونيا مع الضغوط على طول المنظومة و اكون شاكر كثيرا


----------



## mazen2010 (10 يونيو 2007)

جزاك اللة خير 
واللة العطيم عمل أكثر من رائع مجهود تشكر علية 
اسأل اللة أن يوفقك في الدارين وكل كلمة كتبتها جعلها اللة في ميزان حساناتك
وشكرا


----------



## ابوذيبه (12 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله بك انا عملت في انشاء المخازن المبرده والمجمده كمهندس منفذ وكل خطوات عملك صحيحه 100% واطلب منك مساعده بذكر اهم الخطوات لحساب الاحمال الحراريه للهخزن لكي يكون المشروع كامل 100% مع كل التقدير لك يا اخي بالاسلام


----------



## عمر فاضل ايوب (16 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم م. عبد المنعم ارجو منك المساعدة , حيث لدي مشكلة في كيفية تحديد كمية التبريد في مول مساحته 19426 م مربع وارتفاع البناية 5 متر حيث هناك عملية حسلبية شائعة لكل 30 متر مربع يعادل طن تبريد هل يمكن اخذ هذه الملومة بنظلا الاعتبار ,والمشكلة الثانية لا ادري هل منظومة جلر افضل ام التبريد المركزي باكج والمشكلة الثالثة عملية توزيع air flow كيف يتم تقسمه على الدكتات نسبة الى المساحة 
ارجو مساعدتك فأنا في ضيق شديد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## رضا عبد المعز (28 يونيو 2007)

_*أشكرك كثيرا م/ عبد المنعم وأرجو من سيادتكم شرح أيضا عن الأجهزة التى سوف يتم تر كيبها فى الغرف وأشكرك جدااااااااااااا 
*_


----------



## ورده محمد (28 يونيو 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررر اخي كريم وبارك الله يك وزادك من نعيمه


----------



## لوط (28 يونيو 2007)

مشكور الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية


----------



## لوط (2 يوليو 2007)

_مشكور الله يزيدك من عندو_


----------



## العلم حياة (3 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
أثابك الله اخي م.عبد المنعم على هذه المعلومات ولا جدال بانك من المهندسين المتميزين في الملتقى 
بارك الله فيك وبكل الاخوة المهندسين في الملتقى
تحياتي


----------



## ABD F (4 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## حسن الغزلاتى (14 يوليو 2007)

الاخ/مهندس عبد المنعم
والله العظيم هذا بالفعل مجهود اكثر من رائع
ماجور عليه باذن الله تعالى
لكن هناك طلب بسيط فهل من الممكن ان اجد له صدى عندكم؟
بعض الطلبه يريدون انشاء غرفه تبريد صغيرة ونموذجيه وفى نفس الوقت تكون اداة تعليمبة
فبما تنصح؟ واى طريقه تكون امثل واحسن وذات فائدة واقل تكلفه؟
ارجو ان يتسع صدركم لهذا الطلب لاننى اعلم مسبقا سعه الافق وسعة الصدر وسعة العلم فيكم 
وهذا ظنى فى حضرتك
انتظر الرد منكم لان هذا سوف يكون مشروع التخرج لهؤلاء الطلبه
اخوك/ حسن الغزلانى


----------



## طاهر86 (13 سبتمبر 2007)

:16: :16: :16: thanksssssssssssss:16: :16: :16:


----------



## جمال جودة علي (14 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكــــــور أخــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (15 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك اللة فيك وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## حسن الغزلاتى (16 أكتوبر 2007)

لم يبقى لنا الا ان نشكركم وهذا قليل لكم 
اخوكم/ حسن الغزلانى


----------



## عبد الفتاح (19 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله كل خير ووفقك يا عزيزي 
وفرج الله عنك كربة يوم القيامة


----------



## عماد العزاويث (19 أكتوبر 2007)

مجهود قيم ودراسه لطيفة يشكر عليها معدها


----------



## mazen2010 (26 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
واللة اعتقد اننا كلنا استفدنا 
وكثر اللة من أمثالك ونفع بك الأمةالأسلامية .


----------



## ابو اواب (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*الشكر*

:77: نشكركم على هذا المجهود


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (30 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع:28:


----------



## برجاخ ابو القاسم (2 نوفمبر 2007)

المرحلة الأولة
لحساب استطاعة التبريد وهذا لاختيار الضاغط المناسب لدورة التبريد 
1)حساب كمية الحرارة المنتقلة عبرة الجدران (Q=s. Δt.k)
2)حساب كمية الحرارة الناتجة من غلق وفتح الابواب , دخول وخروج العمال , من الأنارة داخل الغرفة ................................................. الخ


----------



## habib_06 (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*تصميم مستودع تبريد*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخى العزيز مهندس عبد المنعم
رجاء ارسال تصميم لمستودع حفظ بطاطس على مساحة ارض 9 متر فى 30 متر طول واقصى درجة حرارة خارجية 40 صيفا واقل درجة حرارة 12 شتاءا والموصافات الفنية للتشغيل ان امكن
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## astarek1981 (5 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا يا اخى على تلك المعلومات الرائعه


----------



## ايمن المقطري (22 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراً لهذا الموضوع


----------



## محمود تكيف (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

جزاك الله كل خير 
م\ عبد المنعم 
وربنا يزيدك كمان وكمان 
وانك سباق لكل خير وانفك الله بعلمه وفتح عليك 
وعايزينك تدينا كمان وكمان احنا لسا ما شبعنامن علمك 
واحب اشكرك واشكر كل المشرفين 
والاعضاء


----------



## ابراهيم نصوري (5 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ المهندس عبد المنعم جزاك الله خير الجزاء ونتمنى ان يفتح عليك وعلينا ابواب المعرفة والرحمة اجمعين.. ونسأل الله ان يمكننا من رد افضال جميع الاخوة المهندسين ممن يصبون معرفتهم ومساهماتهم في هذا النهر الطيب ولو بالدعاء لهم بظهر الغيب..وعسى ان يكتبها حسنة جارية...

اخوكم المهندس ابراهيم نصوري


----------



## ستار سلمان (7 يناير 2008)

*حساب كمية التبريد لمخزن*

حساب كمية التبريد لمخزن 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

السلام عليكم
لدي مخزن معزول جيدا بحجم طول 35 متر وعرض 14 وارتفاع 8 متر لخزن مواد بحرارة 0-5 درجة مئوي وغير معرضة جدرانه لاشعة الشمس وعرض الجدار وهو من مادة السندويش باتل هو 20 سم
كيفية حساب طن البريد الذي يحتاج علما انه حرارة المحيط الخلرجي 35-40 درجة مئوية
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد تكيف (7 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الرائعوجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
في رعايه الله


----------



## رضى جمعة (7 يناير 2008)

لكم جزيل الشكر على هذه المعلومات وارجوا منكم معرفة هل يوجد انواع من غرف التبريد لحفظ 
الخيار و البازنجان لفترة طويلة دون ان يتاثر و شكرا


----------



## شعبان عثمان (9 يناير 2008)

جزاك االله كل حير على هذا الموضع الشيق الجميل واكثر الله من امثالك ورجو ان شاء الله المزيد


----------



## sasa704 (9 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع الله بعلمك كل من يحتاجه وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (9 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخونا م عبد المنعم

جعله الله في موازين اعمالك بكل خير


----------



## osama2005 (14 فبراير 2008)

ندعو الله ان يدخلك الجنة بغير حساب ولا سابقة عذاب امين امين امين... وجزاك الله خير


----------



## عزو الجزائري (14 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## حسون حلب (15 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وليد البنا (11 مارس 2008)

الله اكبر عليك جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احسان الشبل (11 مارس 2008)

الله يبارك بيك يا استاذنا العزيز


----------



## اشرف 2010 (12 مارس 2008)

اكثر من رائع ممتاز


----------



## آغاميلاد (15 مارس 2008)

زادك الله علما وشكر الله سعيك


----------



## ابوتركي 2006 (16 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسن حسين (29 مارس 2008)

الاخ م. عبد المنعم 

اين تصميم المستودع الذي وعدتنا به .


----------



## المتكامل (29 مارس 2008)

لسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسه فاكر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## المنياوىالاحمدى (5 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اشرف تبريد (6 أبريل 2008)

اشرف تبريد
اللهم اجعل هذا
فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اشرف تبريد (6 أبريل 2008)

اشرف تبريد
:77:


----------



## م علي الربيعي (12 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخوي وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## اراس الكردي (25 مايو 2008)

مشكور جدا اخي الكريم على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## مازن البكري (5 يوليو 2008)

شكرا يااخي على هذه المعلومات القيمه وبارك الله لك جهدك العظيم وفقك الله لعمل الخير انه سميع مجيب


----------



## يقظان القيسي (6 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## صديق القمر (13 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك .........


----------



## توفالي (17 يوليو 2008)

أتمنى لك التوفيق في أعمالك


----------



## سيرتا (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*خيركم من*

أخي موضوع مميز جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (7 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع رائع جزاك الله عليه خيرا


----------



## السياب احمد (7 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير على الشرح الوافي وتسلم


----------



## صلاح سالم علي (4 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## m_mahmoud (7 نوفمبر 2008)

وين الصور سا اخي


----------



## m_mahmoud (7 نوفمبر 2008)

وين الصور يا اخي


----------



## م عبدالحكيم نعمه (7 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي

لااستطيع ان اشاهد المعادلات والجداول حيث تظهر بشكل x ارجو ان تساعدني 
و


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (8 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذة المعلومات القيمة ولو امكن معلومات اكثر على درجات الحرارة للمواد المراد تجميدها كلا على حدة


----------



## mansoo (21 فبراير 2009)

ان كان هنالك كلمة اكثر تعبيرا من شكرا لقلتها


----------



## dohengineer (22 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع.


----------



## youshaa (22 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
فى الحقيقة اثنى كتيرا على القائمين بهدانمنتدى لما يقدمة من معلومات قيمه وافادات علميه . ونسال الله التوفيق 
ارجو افادى بشرح مفصل مرفق بالرسم عن طريقة تصميم غرف التبريد المبسطه والغرف الكبيرة


----------



## youshaa (22 فبراير 2009)

وللعلم هدة اول مشاركه لى فى هذا المنتدى


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (28 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك ياأخ عبد المنعم على هذا المجهود الطيب وأفاض الله عليك من علمه ورحم الله والديك . وياحبذا لو يكون هذا الشرح معزز بالامثلة كي نصل الى النتيجة النهائية . أعني كم ستكون الطنية لغرفة التبريد والتخزين وماهية الاجهزة المفضل أستخدامها ومم تتكون . وشكرا


----------



## ghost012 (21 مارس 2009)

متشكرين جدا علي الموضوع الجامد و عاوزين مشروع من الالف الي الياء


----------



## rewesh (21 مارس 2009)

الله ينور علييييييييك


----------



## eng_mostafa1987 (25 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خير
وأسال الله العظيم ان يجزيك خير الجزاء


----------



## mashwakhi (26 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء ........ 
نرجو ممن لديه المزيد افادتنا بذلك و خصوصا عن ثلاجات تبريد المواد الغذائية و تيريد الامونيا


----------



## allal1968 (29 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم.
الاخ عبد المنعم اشكرك جزيل الشكر على المجهود. هل بامكانك ادراج المرجع الذي اخذت منه معال التحميل و سعة التحميل الحجمي أو على الاقل اسماء المراجع وشكرا.


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (7 مايو 2009)

حقيقة جهد رائع يستحق الشكر و اعادة القراءة


----------



## AshrafGazal (27 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيما تعلم العلم ثم علمة 
وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## فؤاد الحديدي (28 مايو 2009)

مشكور يا باش مهندس وجزاكالله خير


----------



## adiiy_1234 (4 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم على هذا التقديم.


----------



## medowdody (8 يونيو 2009)

مجهود رائع وجميل شكرا جزيلا


----------



## toktok66 (12 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا فاعل الخير


----------



## حامد الشعبي (21 يوليو 2009)

أثابك الله ووفقك وسدد خطاك


----------



## Faresmuradagha (23 يوليو 2009)

شكراً لك مهندسنا العظيم مع التمنيات بالنجاح والتوفيق


----------



## Faresmuradagha (23 يوليو 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً أخي الكريم 
بالنجاح والتوفيق
:63:


----------



## برنس العرب (5 أكتوبر 2009)

يعطيكم الف عافية 
موضوع رائع


----------



## mhmoodk (7 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور جدا جدا جدا جدا
والله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## إبن جبير (25 أكتوبر 2009)

جهد مميز وممتاز ، بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## نور محمد علي (25 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــك بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــك بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــك بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــك
بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــك بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــك بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــك
بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــك بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــك
بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## م. يامن خضور (27 أكتوبر 2009)

يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## يتيم المشاعر (29 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
في رعايه الله


----------



## ابراهيم المقداد (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد*

اشكر المنتدى وكل مساهم بالمعلومات


----------



## ححخخهه (5 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## كواكبي (10 نوفمبر 2009)

جهود طيبة ، ارجو ان كان لديكم فكرة عن احتياجيات اصناف الخضار و الفواكة من الحرارة خلال فترة التخزين.
مع الشكر
كواكبي


----------



## ملك العراق (16 نوفمبر 2009)

Thanks


----------



## المتكامل (17 نوفمبر 2009)

يعطيك الف عافية اخي الكريم على مجهودك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (18 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وزادكم من علمه و ننتظر المزيد مثل كيفية اختيار الوحدة و اعمال التركيبات و اعمال بناء الغرفة و نتمني ان توسع الموضوع ليشمل التبريد الفجائي و انفاق التبريد و غرف التبريد المحمولة و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس أنور سطيحه (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاء اللة كل خير*


----------



## اسلام الباجورى (19 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## issam.alhiti (22 نوفمبر 2009)

أخي عبد المنعم بارك الله فيك وجازاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

اخوك عصام الهيتي


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (25 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وكل عام وانت وكل امتنا الاسلامية والعربية بكل خير و أفضل حال


----------



## المهندس / آدم (2 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## eyadinuae (2 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي ومجهود رائع والى امام


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (3 يناير 2010)

1000شكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد الدملاوى (6 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا الموضوع الشيق


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (7 يناير 2010)

ابدعت ياسيدي و بارك الله فيكم 
و لمن يريد الاستزادة ان يرجع الى rinciples of refreiration by ROY DOSSAT , PUB: J W


----------



## الطواب (8 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالرحمان (8 يناير 2010)

استاذي الفاضل زادك الله علما و جزاك عما قدمت و فتح عليك و على من تحب ، و اتمنى عليك لو تدرج ملف ماثل لحساب الاحمال الحرارية او اشادي الى كتاب يكون باللغة العربية اة الفرنسية اممنا الله و اياكم يوم الفزع الاكبر


----------



## emara1955 (8 يناير 2010)

جعل الله عملك هذا فى ميزان حسانتك


----------



## علاء ابو المجد (12 يناير 2010)

_شكرا على المعلومات المفيدة_


----------



## يقظان القيسي (13 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا الموضوع الشيق


----------



## S A S (13 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخي على التوضيح وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاصم عثمان (19 يناير 2010)

حين نزلت اوائل الايات من سورة المؤمنين استقبل رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم ,القبلة ورفع يديه وقال(اللهم زدنا ولاتنقصنل, واكرمنا ولا تهنا,واعطنا ولاتحرمنا, واثرنا ولاتؤثر علينا, وارض عنا وارضنا, ثم قال: لقد نزل على عشر ايات من اقامهن دخل الجنة.) صدق رسول الله. وبارك الله فيك وفينا جميعا.


----------



## محمد ابو الحسن (20 يناير 2010)

:33:mashkoooooooooooooooor:14::3::3:


----------



## محمد ابو الحسن (20 يناير 2010)

*شكرا على المعلومات المفيدة*​


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (25 فبراير 2010)

_*شكرنا الف شكر لك ياخي على هذا المجهود*_


----------



## hadiboudya (25 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير تحليل قيم


----------



## حيدراكرم (23 مارس 2010)

ألف شكر م .عبد المنعم على مجهودك الرائع ...وعندي سؤال هو ماهو قدرة منظومة التجميد بالطن لكل متر مكعب من حجم مخزن التجميد (يعني بالعربي حسابات السوق السريعه) للأجواء الحاره جدا مثل العراق ودول الخليج ...
وشكرا مقدما لكل الجهود الخيره وبارك الله فيكم...
ابو حيدر العراقي


----------



## ناجي اعرابي (12 أبريل 2010)

مشكور أخي عبد المنعم 
جزاك الله عنا كل خير
عندي طلب صغير أنا طالب سنة رابعة هندسة آلات زراعية وقد طلب مني دراسة عن براد أغذية فأرجو أن أستفيد من المعلومات التي قدمتها لنا في بحثي ، فأرجو الموافقة على الإستعارة مما أفدتنا به 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## سعد العادلى (16 أبريل 2010)

اكبر موقع باللغة العربية علية جميع كتب التبريد والتكييف بالعربية 



http://www.4shared.com/dir/7621080/546491d/sharing.html​ 

وبالتوفيق


----------



## ammar-sl (24 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ammar-sl (25 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد0988 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يجزيكم عنا كل خير
والله يوفقكم


----------



## اسلاى (20 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورين علئ كل المجهؤدات


----------



## مستريورك (20 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## mohamed_yousry_i (31 أكتوبر 2010)

أنا مهندس تكييف وتبريد حديث أرجو من سيادتك إرسال هذا الشرح بصيغة pdf على إيميلي لكي أقوم بطبعه
[email protected]
ولك جزيل الشكر على مساعدتك ووفقك الله في أعمالك


----------



## mohamed_yousry_i (31 أكتوبر 2010)

أرجو من سيادتك يابشمهندس عبد المنعم أن تقوم بوضع طريقة التصميم هذه بصيغة pdf وشكرا لك وعلى مجهودك
وبارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه بإذن الله


----------



## waleed almasry (31 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا كثيرا اخي م عبد المنعم علي الموضوع الاكثر من رائع ولاكن دعني اضيف بعض الاشياء البسيطة من خلال خبريتي في مجال النشاء مستودعات التبريد 
اولا : 
يجب ان تكون جميع الحوائط الخارجية سواء للتبريد والتجميد سماكة 15سم من عازل البوليورثن ولا يجب ان يكون من الاسمنت ككما ذكر 
ثانيا : 
يجب تبريد الممرات 16 درجة ماوية ومن الخارج مثل ما تم زكرة تركيب ستائر هواءية وبلاستيكية 
ثالثا : 
يفضل عند تصميم المستودع ان تكون غرفة التجميد من داخل غرفة التبريد وذلك لضمان مرور رطوبة او هواء مرتفع لدرجة حرارة الي الداخل 
رابعا: اختيار الماكينات لا يوجد فرق بين نظام الوحدات المنفصل او النظام المركزي (power back ) لانة يتحكم في نظام تشغيل الطاقة Micro processor 
خامسا : الارضية اصبحت الان بطريقة السخانات الارضي Heat mat لكل متر مربع 15 وات ويتم تركيبة اسفل العازل الحراري 
وشكرا لك مرة اخري علي مجهودك الجميل


----------



## جبريل الحشيم (31 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
بارك الله بك حيث افدتنا بهذة المعلومات اخي م.عبد المنعم 
لكنني لم اجد الردود على الاسئلة التي طرحت من خلال الاخوة المشاركين في الموضوع 
الرجاء ارشادي حتى اجد الردود ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohamed_yousry_i (1 نوفمبر 2010)

من فضلكم أرجو منكم إضافة هذا الموضوع بي دي إف


----------



## mohamed_yousry_i (1 نوفمبر 2010)

أرجوووووووووكم إرسال هذا الموضوع بي دي إف


----------



## mody_sala7 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

الموضوع غير كامل ولا يدل على عنوانهة فالمفروض استكمال الموضوع من حيث الدورة الميكانيكة واجزاء دائرة التبريد والدائرة الكهرباية


----------



## eng - mahmoud (12 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## م.عادل علي (17 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## eng.elshetry (25 مارس 2011)

مشكور م/ عبدالمنعم ولكن كنا نتمنى استكمال الموضوع بالكامل (غرف التبريد).


----------



## alaa.7700 (19 مايو 2011)

الف شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## goor20 (20 مايو 2011)

tnx


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (20 مايو 2011)

* فتح الله عليك و رحم الله والديك و جزاك عنا خير الجزء*


----------



## aati badri (9 يناير 2012)

*اللهم احفظ مصر واهلها وكل ما فيها *
*يا الله يا رحيم يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث 
اللهم انت ثقتي في كل كربة ورجائي في كل شدة وانت لي في كل امر

اللهم اكشف همي وفرج كربي واغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عمن سواك
وعافنا في الامور كلها ومن خزي الدنيا وعذاب الاخرة
ومن شر نفسي وشر غيري وشر الشيطان وفسقة 
ومن شر فسقة العرب والعجم توكلت على الله وهو رب العرش العظيم *


----------



## ابومنال عباس (9 يناير 2012)

مشكور اخى


----------



## aati badri (9 يناير 2012)

*PDF]* 



*PDF] اشتراطات غرف تبريد وتجميد اللحوم *

*PDF]* 



*اشرتاطات غرف تربيد وجتميد اللحوم*


----------



## aati badri (9 يناير 2012)

رمضان كريم وهنا الكراك لبرنامج تصميم غرف التبريد والتجميد من شركة elite المشهوره 
عليكم تنزيل البرنامج التجريبي من موقع الشركة ثم تفعيل الكراك ليصبح البرنامج مفعل 
البرنامج 
http://www.elitesoft.com/pub/demo/refinst.exe
الكراك
http://mihd.net/z1vhia 
الحسين- السودان 
منقول من الهندسة نت


----------



## الرفاعى جلال (2 مارس 2012)

ممكن جدول قدرة كباسات التبريد


----------



## محمد85 (14 سبتمبر 2012)

طيب ممكن نشوف الصور والعلاقات المخفيه


----------



## aati badri (14 سبتمبر 2012)

من اروع مواضيع المنتدى
ولكن كل الصور اختفت
ياريت لو المهندس عبدالمنعم محتفظ بالموضوع ككتاب يعيد رفعه


----------



## younis najjar (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*بارك الله فيك *


----------



## محمد حسن بركات (25 مارس 2013)

جزاااااك الله خيرا يا هندسه


----------



## شارع السلام (3 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم
جزاء الله المتفضلين على اخوانهم بالعلم
هم الذين لا يكتمون علما 
رفعهم الله منزلة اعلى واعلى بما يستحقون
تحياتي


----------



## abdelsalamn (5 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmednadir (24 فبراير 2015)

شكرا


----------



## khalafawy (27 فبراير 2015)

ممتاز


----------



## khalafawy (27 فبراير 2015)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (3 مارس 2015)

لك وافر الشكر والتحية


----------

